#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Друкпа Кагью. Кхам.

## PampKin Head

Черновые переводы пары статей из  «Cho Yang», The Voice of Tibetan Religion & Culture... Сделать нормальный сайт пока руки не доходят, поэтому картинки не прилагаю........

*Treasure of Drukpa Kargyu in Kham*

“Cho Yang”, The Voice of Tibetan Religion & Culture N 7, 1996

Перевод: РаmpKin Head, Tashi Jong, 2002.

p. 106, “Treasure of Drukpa Kargyu in Kham”.

	Традиция Друкпа Кагью началась с Лингчен Репы (Пема Дордже, 1128-1188), ученика Пхагмо Друкпы. Лингчен Репу часто сравнивают с великим индийским махасиддхой Сарахой. Считается, что они оба достигли реализации мгновенно. Цангпа Гьярэ (Еше Дордже, 1161-1211) был его учеником. Это – первый Друкчен Ринпоче. Именно после него Друкпа Кагью сформировалась как традиция. В монастыре Нам, основанным им между Лхасой и Цурпху в 1205 году, было явление девяти драконов в небесах. Они “проявились” там, где Цангпа Гьярэ собирался “утвердить” своё Ваджрное Место. Так этот монастырь стал известен как Нам Друк (тиб. Друк – дракон), а традиция, основателем, которой он стал, - Друкпа Кагью.
	Пема Карпо, известный как великий учёный, был четвёртым Друкчен Ринпоче. У него было два перерождения:
1.	Нгаванг Намгьял отправился в Бутан распространять традицию Друкпа Кагью;
2.	 Пасанг Вангпо распространял традицию в Тибете.
Линия преемственности нынешнего Друкчен Ринпоче идёт от Пасанга Вангпо. Он стал главой Друкпа Кагью. У Пема Карпо было два главных ученика: Йонгзин Ринпоче и Чогон Ринпоче. У Йонгзина Ринпоче было, в свою очередь, три выдающихся ученика:
1.	Тагцанг Рэпа (был послан в Ладакх утвердить традицию со стороны Индии и основал монастырь Хэмис);
2.	Кхампа Карма Темпхэл (1548-1627), первый Кхамтрул Ринпоче – основатель одной из величайших общин практиков, от которой произошли свыше сорока дочерних в провинции Кхам. Он распространял Учение в Кхаме;
3.	Кончок Гьялпо, первый Дорзонг Ринпоче (был отправлен утвердить традицию в Китае).
Однако по дороге в Китай на него напали злобные грабители из местечка Ронгми, провинция Кхам. То были мужланы, которые не только грабили странников, но и убивали их. Обобрав, они сбросили его с высокого утёса. Но он “проявился” на этой вершине вновь. Тогда они решили убить его с помощью  холодного оружия, но он “проходило” через его тело, не причинив вреда. Видя такую неуязвимость, разбойники искренне поверили в него. Они пригласили его в Ронгми, но Кончок Гьялпо отказался. Тогда они поклялись, что покончат с собой.  Он согласился отправиться с ними и основал своё первое место для ретритов – Дордже Дзонг. Поэтому он не смог попасть в Китай. Было предсказано, что если он доберётся до Китая, Учение утвердится. Но этого не произошло. 
	В соответствии с записями и историей монастырей Друкпа Кагью провинции Кхам, написанной восьмым Кхамтрулом Ринпоче в 1961 году, эти трое: Тагцанг Рэпа, Кхампа Карма Темпхэл и Кончок Гьялпо, были самыми важными в то время.
	У Кхамтрула Ринпоче, в свою очередь, было три основных ученика:
1.	Друкпа Чоджэл Гьяцо (1578-), первый Дугу Чоджэл;
2.	Трульшук Тринлэй Гьяцо, первый в линии Адэу Ринпоче;
3.	Зигар Сонам Гьяцо, первый Зигар Ринпоче.
Эти три ваджрных брата были известны как три Гьяцо (тиб. Гьяцо – океан), и сейчас живут их восьмые воплощения. Нынешнему Адэу Ринпоче 65 лет. Недавно он выезжал из Тибета, где с нетерпением ожидали его возвращения. В современном Кхаме его почитают не только как Друкпа Кагью, но как очень высокочтимого Ламу. Так получилось, что он не только хороший учёный, но и замечательный учитель. Он провёл в тюрьме и на поселениях много лет в тяжёлые для Тибета времена. В тюрьме, его и ещё несколько Лам спас доктор (китаец, буддист). Адэу   Ринпоче – многогранный мастер. Он прошёл серьёзное обучение и выполнил долгие затворничества. Его полностью обучили  ученики Шакья Шри (1854-1919). Такие люди редки в наше время.

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Zosia (02.10.2018)

----------


## PampKin Head

Источник: «Cho Yang», The Voice of Tibetan Religion & Culture, №7, 1996, p. 110,  «The Tokdens of Khampagar»

Перевод: PampKin Head, Tashi Jong, 2002.

Токдены Кхампагара.

	В 1964 году Кхамтрул Ринпоче (Донжу Ньима) и группа Лам, связанных с ним, жили все вместе в очень маленьком доме в Банури. Это было недалеко от того места, где в будущем обоснуется община Таши Джонга (Химачал Прадеш, Северная Индия). Как-то Гьялва Кармапа навестил их. Он и Кхамтрул Ринпоче были очень хорошими друзьями. Во время беседы Кармапа заметил: «Я хочу, чтобы у меня были токдены, подобные твоим».

Токден – кто это?

	Тибетское слово «токден» означает того, кто достиг Реализации; того, кто распознал истинную природу Ума. Токдены есть во всех тибетских традициях. В обучении кхампагарских йогинов делался упор на практики Махамудры и шести йог Наропы. Затем они практиковали особые Учения Друкпа Кагью «единого вкуса», «взаимозависимости» и Гуру-йогу. Нет таких практик, которые предназначались бы только для токденов. Они выполняют Кьерим и Дзогрим; затем практикуют йогу с каналами, ветрами и тигле. Но «изюминка» этих людей не в том, что они делают, а как они практикуют.
	Вполне возможно, что практик много медитирует и вследствие этого у него проявляется гордыня. Возникает желание прославится. С самого начала, с момента становления кхампагарского монастыря все Кхамтрулы Ринпоче были строги со своими учениками, чтобы не допустить подобного. Они отбирали кандидатов для йогического обучения, некоторые из которых позднее стали известны как токдены. Невозможно представить, чтобы среди них были бы те, кто заинтересован в известности и популярности. Традиционно все кандидаты «тестировались» очень долго. Основными качествами йогина являются наличие способностей и энергия для практики, а также обладание намерением практиковать. Наиглавнейший фактор при отборе – решение Ламы и его оценка качеств будущего кандидата. Также важен характер, но даже после отбора следует длительный испытательный срок.
	Не зависимо от того, как долго они практиковали, насколько они реализованы, в традиции Кхамтрула Ринпоче к токденам  нет какого-то особого отношения. Он всегда относился к ним так же, как и к остальным монахам монастыря, иногда чуть-чуть лучше, если они были чем-то особенным. Те, кого называют токденами, выделяются тем, что обладают искренним доверием и преданностью практике Дхармы. У них нет ожидания наград и желания обрести что-либо. Это – тот способ, каким «создают» кхампагарских токденов. С древних времён до наших дней традиция «совершенных йогинов» чиста. 
	Все кхампагарские токдены – бхиккшу. Многие люди думают, что токдены – женатые йогины, потому что их вид и одежда очень похожи. Они не всегда одеты как монахи. Обычно они носят белые накидки (репа), волосы укладывают на голове, как нгакпы  и в ушах носят серьги. Всё это – атрибуты женатых йогинов. Но все они гелонги с самого начала и остаются ими даже после того, как начали вести полностью «йогический образ жизни». 
	Эта традиция монахов-токденов, похожих на женатых йогинов является уникальной. Третий Кхамтрул Ринпоче сказал: «Храните обеты личного Освобождения, что наиболее подходит для Дхармы; практикуйте Ваджраяну и одевайтесь в белое». Это было его советом и пророчеством. Когда четвёртый Кхамтрул Ринпоче создавал ретритный центр, так и было установлено и стало традицией монастыря. Токден Аджам говорил, что когда он путешествовал с восьмым Кхамтрулом Ринпоче по различным уголкам Кхама, выяснилось, что даже в областях дочерних монастырей миряне полагали, что токдены имеют супруг. Он полагает, что ношение длинных волос обусловлено требованиями практики. Когда человек «затворяется» для практики определённого Йидама, ему нельзя стричь волосы. А нестриженые волосы неуместны, если ты носишь одежду монаха.
	У токденов нет каких-то особых обетов и обязательств. Время от времени они получают различные посвящения и «осваивают» новые практики. И, как результат, обетов становится больше. Но не существует определённой границы, с помощью которой можно определить, что вот этот практик – просто монах, а этот – токден. Даже если практик живет как йогин уже в течение трёх лет, его ещё не считают настоящим токденом. Он – на стезе обучения. И если по прошествии трёх лет он покинет общину токденов, его также не будут считать токденом.
	«Совершенные йоги» - это те, кто целиком посвятили свою жизнь практике Дхармы и достижению Реализации. Они не имеют гордыни, у них отсутствуют «мирские привязанности». Неприметны и неразговорчивы. Вследствие этого окружающие люди спонтанно понимают: «Вот этот - токден». С древних времён до наших дней не было в этой традиции практиков, нарушивших свои обязательства. Если практик хвастлив, «мирской», то люди естественным образом не воспринимают его как токдена, даже если он провёл в ретрите шесть или девять лет.

Истоки традиции

	Такой подход к практике Дхармы идёт от Тилопы и Наропы (Индия). В Тибет его принёс Марпа и  «передал» Пхагмо Друкпе. Далее были Лингчен Репа и Цангпа Гьярэ. После них это пришло в Кхам. Во времена первого Кхамтрула Ринпоче (Кхампа Карма Тэпрхэл, 1548-1627) возникла первая группа токденов. Во время четвёртого Кхамтрула Ринпоче (Чоки Ньима) был основан кхампагарский монастырь. Позади гомпы заложили ретритный центр, рассчитанный  на ограниченное количество практиков, с целью осуществления практики Дхармы «совершенным образом». Из трёх сотен монахов отбирались лишь тринадцать, чтобы пройти йогическую подготовку в центре. Кхампагарская традиция токденов, которую «держат» в Таши Джонге, берёт начало с тех времён. 
	Данная традиция йогической практики была собрана воедино Кунгой Тэнзином, третьим Кхамтрулом Ринпоче – тертоном и гелонгом, жившим в конце семнадцатого века. Все эти учения существовали в Друкпа Кагью и до него, но начало практики их подобным способом в центре токденов установилось именно во время его жизни. У него был ученик-мирянин Амка Дечен Дордже, история которого известна во всём Кхаме. Обычно Радужное Тело реализуют индивидуально. Его история – уникально. Сам Амка, его жена, дети, яки, овцы исчезли все вместе.
	Это было не реализацией Радужного Тела, а, скорее всего, подобно путешествию в страну Дакини. Амка был  родом из Нангчена и принадлежал к семье кочевников. Всего в семье было тринадцать человек. Если считать всех яков, овец и собак, то – шестьдесят два. И все они как-то утром отправились в страну Дакини. Амка, бывший учеником Тензина Ньимы и Цогньи Ринпоче, шёл первым, играя на дамару и звоня в дильбу, а за ним шли жена, дети и животные. Токден Аджам, рассказавший эту историю, не помнил названия места, где всё это произошло. После семьи Амки не осталось ничего кроме очага и тента. В ночь перед этим событием соседи-кочевники подумали, что в семье Амки – ссора, потому что они побросали всё имущество в реку. На следующее утро от них не осталось и следа. Итак, в линии преемственности  после Кунги Тэнзина следует Амка, а за ним – Джампа Паво, известный также как Йонгзин.
	Традиционно число токденов в центре – тринадцать. Это связано с определённой историей. Ретритный центр был основан Чокьи Ньима, четвёртым Кхамтрулом Ринпоче, в месте, где отсутствовала питьевая вода. Но он выбрал его, потому что эта местность очень понравилась ему. Ринпоче отправил одного из помощников, приказав выкопать ямку в произвольном месте и закопать в неё торма. Также он сказал, что на этом месте возникнет родник. И добавил, чтобы на обратном пути помощник делал небольшие кучи из камней. Тот так и поступил, сооружая кучи до тех пор, пока родник не проявился. Этот источник продолжает снабжать йогинов водой вплоть до наших дней. Когда помощник вернулся, Ринпоче спросил его, сколько куч на пути он воздвиг. Тот ответил, что – тринадцать. Кхамтрул Ринпоче решил, что это знак того, что в ретритном центре должно быть лишь тринадцать практиков. Если бы помощник воздвиг больше куч-знаков из камней, токденов было бы больше. С тех пор их никогда не было больше тринадцати в одно и то же время. В Тибете не считают число «тринадцать» несчастливым. Наоборот, его полагают чем-то положительным. Есть много моментов, связанных с этим числом. Пример – число токденов в ретритном центре, которое соблюдалось неукоснительно. Сейчас в Таши Джонге их всего пять. Изначально до Индии вместе с Кхамтрулом Ринпоче добралось восемь, но часть из них покинуло этот мир. Несколько новых кандидатов проходят обучение сейчас и, скорее всего, в скором времени будут приняты в общину йогинов.
	На вопрос, проводят ли сейчас проверку для практиков туммо высушиванием простыней на морозе, токден Аджам ответил, что раньше, в Тибете, это делалось. Но в Индии погода неподходящая, недостаточно холодно. Он продолжил: «С другой стороны, есть другие определённые испытания, которые позволяют сделать многое очевидным подобно слепку, сделанному из глины. Если глина хороша, то и слепок будет хорош». 
	Долгое время после возрождения традиции в Таши Джонге, Кхамтрул Ринпоче не отбирал новых кандидатов в ретритный центр. И многие полагали, что это – серьёзное упущение. Казалось, что если новые кандидаты не будут проходить обучение, есть риск исчезновения традиции. Необходимым условием всегда был большой испытательный срок. Многие кхампагарские монахи хотят быть токденами, но отбирают лишь единицы. Некоторые были отобраны Дорзонгом Ринпоче. Хотя некоторые из отобранных были рождены в изгнании, они обладают нужным «духом». Их отбирали и испытывали в течение многих лет. Один кандидат – из Дугу, выбранный из нескольких тысяч.  Другой был найден в регионе Дорзонга Ринпоче.  

Образ жизни токденов

	Токдены (а также ученики токденов) и монахи живут отдельно друг от друга. Для совершения коллективных практик йогины собираются в общем зале. В остальных случаях они практикуют индивидуально. Ретритный центр и монастырь – как одна община, а миряне являются последователями. Обучение будущего токдена – работа, в которой принимают участие все. Это то, что требует усилий многих людей. Для монахов главой является «кхенпо» (настоятель монастыря), а для токденов – «друп-пон», что означает главный и самый реализованный токден. Сейчас друп-поном является токден Аджам. С ним остальные йогины могут общаться по поводу индивидуальной практики. Хотя все члены общины почитают Кхамтрула Ринпоче как своего учителя, но если необходим совет по практике, они могут обратиться к друп-пону.
	Токдены, выполняющие затворничество в центре, собираются все вместе, когда это необходимо. Обычно они не контактируют с людьми слишком часто. Во время обучения йогины постоянно находятся в ретрите. С другой стороны, старшие токдены общаются с людьми и тратят на затворничества лишь несколько месяцев в году. В центре есть алтарь и зал, где токдены выполняют упражнения вместе, а также маленькие комнаты для каждого.
	Токден Аджам так описывает образ практики йогов: «Мы выполняем садханы Чакрасамвары и Ваджраварахи вместе в течение двух недель. Каждый десятый и двадцать пятый день по лунному календарю выполняется цок. Всё остальное время мы делаем свои индивидуальные практики. Каждое утро в зале мы все вместе выполняем йогические упражнения. Если кто-то уходит в «строгий» ретрит, то он не посещает коллективных практик, а отправляется в пещеру. Когда у меня и токдена Амптина были ретриты, мы не принимали участия ни в чём другом». 
	У токденов нет никаких предписаний и правил, определяющих время утреннего подъёма. День начинается с йоги с каналами. После завтрака идёт коллективная практика упражнений. Далее каждый практикует индивидуально. Если йогин в ретрите, то он не пользуется кухней центра. Поэтому пища весьма проста. Едят они, в основном, одно и тоже. По поводу пищи тоже нет правил. Едят они рано утром, а потом завтракают. Семьи снабжают токденов едой. Если человек хочет стать монахом, его семья должна быть согласна – ей придётся снабжать его провизией. Если семья не сможет его содержать, то у человека нет возможности вступить в монастырь. Став монахом, он может стать йогином. Если нет еды, то ситуация может серьёзно усложниться. Но они обходятся очень простой пищей. Голодание не является частью практики. Токден Аджам говорит, что его учитель, токден Чокъёнг раньше практиковал голодание, но это был его личный выбор. 
	Не смотря на общепринятое мнение, эти йоги ночью спят. Но спят в медитационной позе. Для поддержания тела в этой позиции они используют медитационные пояса. Чоджел Ринпоче уточнил, что такое (правило «не спать») обычно бывает там, где отсутствуют постоянные учителя. Он добавил, что если ты хочешь делать это сам по себе – это одно, но введение такого правила создало бы трудности, в которых нет необходимости. 
	Когда токдены практикуют в горах, они могут спускаться с гор летом, но зимой обязаны оставаться на месте и практиковать. Большинство предпочитает не выходить и оставаться в ретрите. Если семья поддерживает йогина едой, то провизию доставляют в ретритный центр. После этого к практику засылают гонца с сообщением, что он может спуститься и забрать свои припасы. Но иногда семьи доставляют всё необходимое прямо в пещеру практика. 
	Когда идёт ретрит, еду не нужно слишком много. Токден Аджам рассказывает, как они питаются: «По утрам я ем цампу, на завтрак – тукпу. Вечером – снова немного цампы. Когда я был в пещере, то пил только воду. Но когда я в ретритном центре, то могу и пить чай». В практике тибетского буддизма используют различные ритуальные предметы, танки и т. д. Токден Аджам говорит, что для индивидуальной практики многое из этого из этого не нужно. Они необходимы, если выполняется ритуал или церемония в группе. 		Когда восьмой Кхамтрул Ринпоче основал Таши Джонг, токденам было позволено выполнять всю тяжёлую работу. Они плотничали, носили цемент и песок, строили дороги и дома. Токдены выполняли «всё как надо». Вследствие интенсивной практики Дхармы у них отсутствует чувство саморефлексии. Они спонтанны, хорошие работники и полны счастья. Поэтому Кхамтрулу Ринпоче было просто попросить их сделать необходимую работу. Они очень преданы ему. Токдены вместе с монахами и мирянами построили центр ремёсел, дома для людей и дороги. Для токденов в ташиджонгской общине нет никаких привилегий. 
	Сейчас община крепко стоит на ногах, и для токденов нет необходимости работать таким образом. Но, не смотря на это, токдены – искусные мастера. Среди них есть искусные резчики по дереву, создающие маски; портные, мастера по изготовлению торма. Один из них – очень хороший доктор. Частично эти навыки они приобрели до того, как стали токденами. Очень часто их умения под воздействием практики становятся всё более совершенными. Дугу Чоджел Ринпоче считает, что это связано с тем, что ум становится «проще» и многие вещи получаются лучше. 
	Хотя традиция монастырского танца (Чам) с давних пор важна для кхампагарской общины, токдены не сильно связаны с ней. Некоторые могут принимать участие, аккомпанируя на музыкальных инструментах, но большинство не принимает участия в действе. Это произошло потому, что в Тибете йогины большую часть своего времени проводили в горах. Они могли спуститься на день или два во время танца, но не могли обучаться ему. Для этого надо было находиться в монастыре. 
	Несколько слов о восстановлении токденской традиции. Один йогин остался в оккупированном Тибете, но во время  Культурной Революции бежал. Умер уже в изгнании. Другой (уже из Таши Джонга) отправился в Тибет и провёл там более года. За это время он дал наставления семи потенциальным токденам. Такой способ обучения был принят во всех дочерних кхампагарскому монастырях. Много практиков стали «совершенными йогами» без какого-либо официального признания. В глубине своего сердца люди всегда знают, кем они являются. Конечно, это не означает, что человек думает: «О! Я - токден». Эта традиция очень «деликатна»; и нынешнее поколение токденов проявляет великую заботу, чтобы сохранить её. Чоджел Ринпоче считает, что традиция – в безопасности для нынешнего поколения. Он говорит, что по его ощущению, эти токдены подобны живым драгоценностям среди живых существ.

Выдающиеся токдены прошлого и настоящего

	В истории Дугу и кхампагарского монастыря были очень известные токдены. Токден Аджам говорит: «В моё время самым известным в Кхампагаре был Лхундро. До него – Легчо. Но он уже ушел к моменту моего вступления в ретритный центр. У Лхундро было три главных последователя. Первый – шестой Кхамтрул Ринпоче; второй – Шакья Шри; третий – мастер практики «Радужного Тела». Перед своим уходом Лхундро обучил их йоге очень подробно и потом проверил их практику весьма скрупулезно. С Шакья Шри он обучал всех более «молодых умом и телом». Моим главным учителем был Чокьёнг токден. Помимо шестого Кхамтрула Ринпоче был ещё один йог – Джамьян Трагпа – мастер множества систем практики. Шакья Шри «слил» многие традиции практики и передавал это как одну линию. Вот каковы линии преемственности, которые должны храниться в секрете».
	Токден Аджам (нынешний друп-пон) стал йогом в двадцать семь лет. Сейчас ему восемьдесят четыре года, тридцать из которых он провёл в ретритах. Он всегда говорит об этом с должной скромностью: «Да, вот так мы практикуем. Это – иной способ жизни. Но в Кхаме много историй, подобных этой. У меня не было определённой специализации в чем-либо. В Тибете я много раз отправлялся собирать подаяние для монастыря. После бегства в Индию я был простым монахом и не был в ретритах слишком часто». Но он был всегда в ретрите в окрестностях кхампагарского монастыря. Прямо позади гомпы располагался центр и несколько пещер. Одна, где он практиковал, располагалась на выступе опасного обрыва. Ему с трудом удавалось подниматься туда, чтобы провести долгие годы на воде и цампе. 
	Как-то токден Аджам пробыл в горах полных шесть лет. Чтобы не заснуть днём, он сидел на уступе скалы. Он говорит, что никогда не уставал, не был разочарован и не ожидал каких-либо знаков реализации. У него не было сомнений в своей практике и учителях. Потом он служил восьмому Кхамтрулу Ринпоче в течение нескольких лет. Он – один из монахов седьмого Кхамтрула и, зная всех трёх, чувствует, что нет никакой разницы между ними.
	Существует поверье, если ты пожелаешь что-нибудь при первом посещении статуи Джово Ринпоче (Шакьямуни) в Лхасе – все сбудется. Токден Аджам пожелал хорошей практики Дхармы и не иметь материальных благ. 
	Другой старейший токден – Амптин. Все токдены практикуют в основном одно и тоже, но его основной практикой была садхана Ямантаки. Нередко наряду с базовыми практиками Друкпа Кагью также выполняются практики и других школ (Ньингма и Сакья). В данном случае садхана Ямантаки – из Ньингма. Она отличается от одноимённой садханы в традиции Гелук. Наставления по ней Амптину дал Кхамтрул Ринпоче.
	Амптин был из бедной семьи. Однако его родственники (особенно мать) с уважением отнеслись к его желанию стать монахом в кхампагарском монастыре. Обычно в монахи идут дети и подростки, изъявившие такое желание. Все они продолжают находиться на содержании своих семей. Амптин рассказал об обычае, существовавшем во времена его детства – отдавать одного сына в монастырь. Для всех дочерних кхампагарскому монастырей было обычным, что семьи поддерживали материально ушедших в монахи и с уважением относились к таким устремлениям. 
	Проведя некоторое время в монастыре, Амптин решил отправиться в горы для ретрита. Провизию ему должен был доставлять брат – весьма забывчивый человек. Иногда месяцы проходили без поставок еды, и он жил лишь на воде, был очень ослаблен голодом. Иногда леопард убивал горного оленя или овцу. Амптин подбирал остатки и, питаясь, таким образом, умудрялся выживать. Голод и борьба за выживание не были его практикой, но он искренне хотел практиковать в горах, чтобы никто не беспокоил его и он, в свою очередь, не был источником беспокойства для других. Однажды леопард напал на него. Амптин не заметил хищника, прячущегося в кустах. Услышав рык, он бросился бежать, крепко сжимая кости оленя в руках. Взобравшись на гору, Амптин стал кричать, чтобы отогнать хищника. И в этот момент он осознал, как была велика его привязанность к вещам. Он бросил кости на вершине и отправился в свою пещеру продолжать практику.

Токдены-женщины 

	Помимо мужской традиции раньше существовала и женская традиция. Один из учеников Кхамтрула Ринпоче основал монастырь Нангчен Цечугар. Там были три тулку, среди которых Трульшук Тринлэй Гьяцо и Адэу Ринпоче были главными. Ещё был Цогньи Ринпоче, принявший участие в создании одного из самых больших женских монастырей Друкпа Кагью в Тибете. Много было последовательниц у токдена Шакья Шри в местечке Дугу. Каждый из них был почитаем и их линии преемственности существуют до сих пор в Тибете и Гималаях. Не нося длинных волос и белых накидок, токденмы одевались как монахини или домохозяйки. 
	Токден Аджам говорит, что в Тибете было место, где рядом располагались ньингмапинский и друкпа монастыри. Там были токденмы. Когда токден и токденма достигали определённого уровня в практике, они отправлялись вместе в тайное место для практики йоги союза. Эти практики выглядели как тридцатилетние, хотя им было по восемьдесят лет. У них было нормальное зрение, не было седых волос и морщин. Этот пример в реальности показывает всю мощь Ваджраяны. Эти практики были особыми людьми – без гордости, гнева и привязанности. Многие из них были мирянами, реализовавшими Плод Ваджраяны.

Особые качества токденов 

	Основным отличием токденов является абсолютно свободный ум. Это – результат интенсивной практики Дхармы. И, потеряв привязанность к практике как таковой, они совершенно беззаботны. Для примера: старший токден может спать во время ритуала. Когда он хочет спать, он спит,  и это совершенно его не беспокоит. Если он чувствует гнев на кого-либо, то выражает его, не скрывая. И даже если он кого-нибудь побранит, в его уме нет и следа гнева, его ум чист. Дугу Чоджэл  Ринпоче говорит: «Красота этих токденов не в том, сколько они провели в горах. Истинным мерилом является то, что они сделали свои умы абсолютно свободными и простыми. В них нет цепляния ни к чему, будь то медитация, практика или мирские дела. Вследствие этого их речь не обусловлена агрессией, завистью, привязанностью. Они всегда добросердечны, их присутствие не только благотворно для общины Таши Джонга, но также служит и источником вдохновения».

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Балдинг (21.09.2014), Люся Костина (19.09.2014), Неварин (24.01.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

8-й Дорзонг Ринпоче 
http://www.dorzongrinpoche.org/img/retrato.htm
http://www.dorzongrinpoche.org/img/tibet.htm

Шакья Шри
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/Shakyashri.jpg

Тогден Ачу
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/Achu.jpg

Дорзонг Ринпоче и токдены
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashij...ng&tokdens.jpg

Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/dugu3.jpg

8-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/Khamtrul.jpg

Гомпа в Кхампагаре
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/khapagompa.jpg

16-й Кармапа и 8-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче с токденом
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens1sm.jpg

9-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче с токденом Ачу
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens2sm.jpg

Токдены
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens3sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens7sm.jpg

Токден Амптин
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens4sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens6sm.jpg

9-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче, токдены Ачу и Амптин
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens5sm.jpg

Токден Аджам, ушедший во славе
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/tokdens8sm.jpg

Цок Ньи Ринпоче
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/Tsoknyi.jpg

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Инфа 

Перевод Нендро (без Гуру-Йоги), написанного Кхамтрулом Ринпоче, можно найти в приложении книги "Светоч Уверенности" Джамгона Конгтрула... :-)
-=-
http://www.ay.ru/japan/htm/swet.htm
-=-

Дже Друкпа Кюнле
 :Big Grin:  
http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/kunle/drukpa.htm

Чего только нет в русскоязычном инете!
-=-
Эти наставления с тех пор стали широко известны как "одинаковый аромат" [роньом] /178/ среди всех последователей великолепной школы Друкпа.
-=-
http://xooooo.narod.ru/Otv/81.html
-=-

Учение Дорзонга Ринпоче о Махамудре 
-=-
на английском
http://www.gileht.com/Mahamudra/teac..._mahamudra.htm
-=-

О Дугу Чёджеле Ринпоче
-=-
на английском
http://www.wildheartjournal.com/dc_rinp.pdf
-=-

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Рекомендую сайт http://www.drukpa.org/

Дугу Чогьял (Чоджел) Ринпоче - замечательный художник, который в своей танкописи отходит от привычных канонов. Он, в частности, расписал в меригарском храме главную панель, где изобразил Самантабхадру и 14 изначальных учителей дзогчен, а также написал для ННР танку дакини Гомадэви с мандалой Танца Ваджра.

ННР очень тесно связан с линией Другпа Кагью, поскольку был опознан предыдущим Кармапой как воплощение ума Нгаванга Намгьяла, воплощения Всеведущего Пема Карпо. См. "История Дхармараджи Бутана" на www.dzogchen.ru
В этом году ННР дважды давал учения дзогчен линии Другпа Кагью на основе знаменитого текста Пема Ньинтиг, составленного Пема Карпо.

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Аньезка (09.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Большое интервью c Дугу Чёджелом Ринпоче переведено... Необходимо только набрать его на компьютере и выложить... 

В 1999 году Дорзонг Ринпоче и Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче были в Меригаре. 

Дорзонг Ринпоче (http://www.dorzongrinpoche.org/) давал Учение по Благородным Истинам, а Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче с семьёй мирянки Памо делали роспись...

В работе - интервью с Адэу Ринпоче и "мега-книга" о Тензин Палмо (http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/) - ученице 8-го Кхамтрула Ринпоче - "Пещера в снегах"...

Несколько работ Дугу Чёджела Ринпоче.
-=-
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu1sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu2sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu4sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu5sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu6sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu7sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu8sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu9sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu10sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu11sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu12sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu13sm.jpg
-=-

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010)

----------


## GROM

Спасибо,брат Пампкин!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sems

Спасибо большое! 
А можно попросить "выложить" где-нибудь литературные переводы на русский и английский Посвящения долгой жизни Тензин Гьятцо, Его Святейшиству Далай-Ламе 14, а также для другие, посвященные держателям линий преемственности учений?

----------


## PampKin Head

Пусть лотосовые стопы славных Учителей твёрдо стоят на Земле...
Пусть все живые существа, необъятные как Пространство, обретут радость и счастье...
Очистив помрачения и завершив накопление заслуг,
Пусть все быстро придут к Пробуждению....

----------


## Suraj

Спасибо за переводы.
Можно ли позаимствовать статью о токденах для своего сайта?
Если да, то кого какое имя поставить как переводчика ?

----------


## Ezh

В прошлом году я немного жил в монастыре Таши Джонг, и мне рассказывали, что Намкай Норбу несколько раз туда приезжал. Вообще очень приятный и гостеприимный монастырь. Сразу вспомнились все - Попа Ринпоче, Тогден Аштин... Эх, мама-Индия...

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Suraj_ 
> *Спасибо за переводы.
> Можно ли позаимствовать статью о токденах для своего сайта?
> Если да, то кого какое имя поставить как переводчика ?*


Можно... Авторские права отсутствуют... Имя переводчика - *Скворцов Д. В. aka PampKin Head*

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ezh_ 
> *В прошлом году я немного жил в монастыре Таши Джонг, и мне рассказывали, что Намкай Норбу несколько раз туда приезжал. Вообще очень приятный и гостеприимный монастырь. Сразу вспомнились все - Попа Ринпоче, Тогден Аштин... Эх, мама-Индия...*


Ёж, а я тебя там не встречал? Прошлый год я был в Таши Джонге с конца октября по март...

----------


## PampKin Head

Готовятся к выходу три темы:

форум  http://drukpa.board.dk3.com/2/index.php
сайт     http://drukpa.portal.dk3.com/
сайт     http://drukpa.narod.ru/ 

форум вполне функционален

На http://drukpa.portal.dk3.com/ прикручен небольшой чат...

----------


## Ezh

to Pampkin

Возможно ты встречал моего друга Лёху из Москвы (йогатичера) (кстати он через неделю улетает в Индию, и собирался заехать в Таши Джонг где-то в феврале). Когда я там был, Ринпоче сказал, что русские ребята недавно уехали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ezh_ 
> *to Pampkin
> 
> Возможно ты встречал моего друга Лёху из Москвы (йогатичера) (кстати он через неделю улетает в Индию, и собирался заехать в Таши Джонг где-то в феврале). Когда я там был, Ринпоче сказал, что русские ребята недавно уехали.*


Лёху и Колю помню... Парни ходили и получали комментарии на Нёндро у токдена Амптина...

----------


## Ezh

Да, я тоже был у Тогдена, он дал несколько посвящений. Правда мне послышалось, что его зовут Аштин. У меня есть его фотка, могу выслать для сайта. Сайт на народе мне больше понравился - по моему чем проще и ясней навигация, тем лучше. А скрипты они иногда начинают глючить. Еще народ из Индии грузится также, как в Москве, и место неограниченное. Из минусов - картинки с народа не грузятся по прямым ссылкам с других сайтов.

Успехов!

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ezh_ 
> *Да, я тоже был у Тогдена, он дал несколько посвящений. Правда мне послышалось, что его зовут Аштин. У меня есть его фотка, могу выслать для сайта. Сайт на народе мне больше понравился - по моему чем проще и ясней навигация, тем лучше. А скрипты они иногда начинают глючить. Еще народ из Индии грузится также, как в Москве, и место неограниченное. Из минусов - картинки с народа не грузятся по прямым ссылкам с других сайтов.
> 
> Успехов!*


Посвящений?! Воистину же ты - счастливец... 
С картинками - разберёмся... Фотки - шли...

----------


## PampKin Head

Прислал Ezh

Токден Амптин, Таши Джонг, 2003
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/Amptin.jpg

----------


## PampKin Head

Открылся, однако, институт

http://www.buddhistnews.tv/current/m...ute-091203.php

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не сомненно Другпа Кагью серьезная традиция, также есть интересная информация на www.dzogchen.ru - Интерьвью с Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче, Он считается главой Другпа Кагью в Бутане, воплощение Пема Карпо и Агван Намгьяла - величайшие деятели в истории Другпа.

----------


## PampKin Head

Черновые переводы из «Cho Yang», The Voice of Tibetan Religion & Culture
............................
Несколько работ Дугу Чёджела Ринпоче.
-=-
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu1sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu2sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu4sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu5sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu6sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu7sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu8sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu9sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu10sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu11sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu12sm.jpg
http://scwor.front.ru/archive/dugu/dugu13sm.jpg
-=-
..............................

*Тибетский художник Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче - Мастер традиции Друкпа Кагью...*

http://scwor.front.ru/archive/tashijong/dugu3.jpg
http://www.wildheartjournal.com/dc_rinp.pdf

     Autor: Diane Barker.
Перевод: PampKin Head, Tashi Jong, 2002.

Часть первая.

“Это приходит из сердца,
Такое сильное и живое.
Пропусти через все тело и руки, 
Сделай свободным. Наслаждайся в 
Отражении настоящего. 
Иногда я чувствую так, когда рисую”.

	Темперамент художника может быть взрывным, пробуждающим нечто. 
- Иногда энергия настолько сильна, что я чувствую: еще чуть-чуть и… бум… я взорвусь, - говорит Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче в интервью о своей работе и жизни. 
Рисунок идет из глубины сердца. Исход – это работа чувственности, нежности и передающегося счастья, женственности и громадной остроты восприятия. Потеря Родины и монастыря были причиной, побуждающей Дугу Чеджела Ринпоче писать. Он хотел сохранить на бумаге и холсте то, чем был Тибет. В продолжение этого первая выставка в галерее Александро Бономо в Риме так и называлась – “Тибет”. Она давала возможность почувствовать те ощущения жизни, какими он их помнит до изгнания 1959-го года.
Дугу Чеджел Ринпоче родился в 1947-м году в Нангчене, Кхам. Еще будучи в утробе матери, он был распознан [16-м Кармапой – прим. переводчика] как перерождение Линии Преемственности Дугу Чеджелов Ринпоче, Друкпа Кагью. Его забрали в Дугу Гомпа в 4-е года. Там он открыл для себя мир искусства благодаря коллекциям, собранным его предшествующими перерождениями. Здесь были танка, написанные первым и вторым Дугу Чеджелами Ринпоче (XVI-XVII века), а также рисунки и скетчи, восходящие к десятому веку – эре Лоцавы Ринчен Зангпо. Собрание предметов искусства и библиотека Дугу Гомпы была очень велико. От него почти ничего не осталось. Все было уничтожено во время Культурной Революции 1966-1976 годов. Однако Дугу Чеджел Ринпоче сам и его сподвижники-кхампа смогли спасти несколько драгоценных предметов и уникальных реликвий. 
Ринпоче использовал то, что заработал выставками за прошлые годы, для финансирования поездок в Тибет. В Дугу он построил временную библиотеку и зал Дхармы. Также он начал несколько образовательных и индивидуальных проектов с помощью нескольких друзей и неправительственных организаций. 
После окончания его председательства в общине Таши Джонга (1994 год) он направил свои усилия на устранение былых разрушений в Дугу, восстанавливая тибетское искусство и культуру. Для координации этой деятельности в Тибете и других местах, для сохранения традиции он основал ретритный центр Тара Вир Дугу [недалеко от Наги Гомпа – прим. переводчика]на склоне горы Шивпури долины Катманду, Непал. Здесь пришедшие из Тибета ученики проходят обучение и практикуют. 
Также была создана община мастеров-ткачей под началом Ринпоче. Они создают ковры высокого качества. Дизайн этих вещей Дугу Чеджел разработал сам. Их производство ограничено, и, в основном, пополняет частные коллекции. 
В Таши Джонге – его штаб-квартире в Индии (штат Химачал Прадеш) в маленьком чемоданчике он хранит архив своих ранних работ. Это предназначено для людей из Дугу. Его картины – оригинальный синтез стилей Запада и Востока. Герои его произведений – снежные львы, яки, драконы (символ Линии Друкпа Кагью), а также другие “фантастические” создания: дакини; йогины, говорящие с животными; цветы; сцены из жизни кочевников; события из жизни знаменитых лам традиции. Все это перемешано и идет в одном ряду с абстракциями – результатом переживаний, полученных в практике, или просто удовольствием момента. Выбор материала и метода зависит от текущего мгновения. Традиционные краски из минералов, акварель, фабричные краски, тушь и карандаш ложатся на бумагу ручной работы, сделанную им самим; на картон; полотно; бумагу для рисования или шелк. Он очень много работает.
Здесь мы будем говорить обо всем: о его ранних предпочтениях в искусстве, воспоминаниях о Кхаме до и после китайского нашествия, легендах о драконах, святой долине и невинности тибетских пикников, о потерянном Тибете его картин.

“Иногда я пишу очень быстро,
Если возникает ощущение необходимости этого.
Нет времени на обдумывание или набросок,
Выбор техники письма…
Нет времени даже на чашку чая. Мне необходимо лишь
Писать. Я заканчиваю это, пока оно еще
Живо…”

Искусство

- Как долго Вы занимаетесь живописью?
- Я писал, сколько себя помню. Сперва это было, как хобби. Мне нравилось делать рисунки и зарисовки. Я всегда был вымазан в краске.… Когда я жил в своем тибетском монастыре, мне была доступна большая коллекция очень старых танка и живописи. Изучая их, я осознал все различные периоды тибетского искусства. Созерцая их, я получал огромное вдохновение для того, чтобы писать. Помимо этого я и сам очень хотел делать зарисовки и писать картины.
- В Вашей Линии, как мне говорили, были йоги и художники. Так ли это?
- Да. Это так в соответствии с историческими книгами традиции Друкпа Кагью (такими, как биографии, написанные 4-м Кхамтрулом Ринпоче – Чокьи Ньима, а также 4-м Зигаром Ринпоче), которые можно было найти в архивах Дугу Гомпа, а также узнать из легенд местности Тхо Дугу. Многие из этих перерождений играли важную роль в становлении традиции Друкпа Кагью, и их работы были не только в коллекциях Лам Линии Друкпа Кагью, но и коллекциях других художников Кхама. Предыдущий Дугу Чеджел, взявший в жены дочь токдена Шакья Шри, был великим йогином. Его супруга была великим практиком. После ее кремации на несгоревших кусочках костей были видны самопроявившиеся изображения Тары. Это упоминается в хрониках ретритного центра токдена Шакья Шри. 
- Вы полагаете искусство как способ исцеления для того, кто его воспринимает?
- Живопись может дать много положительной энергии тому, кто пишет в созидательном ключе с ясным умом. Если некто пишет с положительной энергией и неомраченным умом, другие могут воспринять это, глядя на произведение, потому что состояние ума отражается в произведении. Ум художника, его нервная и энергетическая системы тела находят отражение в картинах и таким образом обуславливают эффект, спонтанно передающийся другим людям. Вследствие этого медитативные картины любви, хорошего сердца и мирного ума могут дать хорошее здоровье. Есть много святых танка и росписей на стенах в Тибете, к которым люди идут, чтобы получить благословление. И есть много историй, как благотворны они были вследствие того, что их писали практики с определенной энергией и реализацией.
- Вы считаете, что живопись подобна медитации?
- Да. Живопись – это способ развития концентрации, способности к визуализации, ясности, а также способности спонтанно выражать определенные энергии. Также это – очень хорошая медитативная практика. Многие мастера рисовали, дополняя таким образом свою практику. Живопись и созерцание “идут вместе”, таким образом живопись становится выражением практики. Для меня рисовать – самый естественный способ выражения; то, как я чувствую.  Чувствую  в разнообразных бесконечных ритмах, которые дают начало. Для меня это – язык, на котором я говорю; мир, который я исследую в самом себе во всех возможных спонтанных переживаниях. Таким образом это – живая Вселенная всех фантастических чудес ума. Можно развить безграничное пространство ясности, любви и осознавания, полное таких энергий, которые мы переживаем в каждый момент на основополагающем уровне энергий ума. Эти энергии проявляются посредством движения и формы. 
- Где вас учили рисованию? Кто-то обучал Вас традиционным техникам?
- Когда я бежал в Индию, меня охватила тоска по Родине. В течение нескольких лет я хотел писать лишь Тибет и ту жизнь, которая была там. Хотел писать по-своему. Благодаря сострадательной заботе Кхамтрула Ринпоче сначала в Тибете, а потом ив Индии у меня и Дорзонга Ринпоче была уникальная возможность учиться почти непрерывно у великих учителей и кхенпо своего времени. Ими были главные ученики Тулку Воепы, кхенпо Тубче, Дазер и Цондру, а также сакьяпа кхенпо Ринчен. Но больше всего нас наставляли сам Кхамтрул Ринпоче и Дилго Кьенце Риннпоче. Сейчас я понимаю все больше и больше, что истинно значит доброта коренного Гуру. Я понимаю, какое было благословление получать животворящее духовное руководство и вдохновение, будучи среди главных учеников Кхамтрула Ринпоче – токденов Кхама. 
	Я не был настроен обучаться как традиционный живописец все свое свободное время. Однако Кхамтрул Ринпоче благословил меня скопировать “в карандаше” работу Пурбу Церинга, восьмой манифестации Гуру Ринпоче. Сейчас это очень популярная серия. Это, а также возможность видеть, как сам Ринпоче работает над танка, было большим источником вдохновения. Помимо того, что он был на протяжении всего моего детства главным из моих учителей, 8-й Кхамтрул Ринпоче  был одним из самых известных и уважаемых художников своего века в Тибете.
	Я попросил Ринпоче обучить меня традиционным техникам и стилям. Позже я смог попрактиковаться в танкописи. Некоторые из тех работ можно видеть в ташиджонгском монастыре. Ринпоче учил меня, как выполнять каждую деталь с великой заботой и вниманием. 
	Как результат этого руководства теперь я пишу танка под влиянием стилей ранних эпох. Я помню так много старинных танка, виденных мною в Дугу Гомпа и чувствую великую печаль, думая, что все они сгорели в огне Культурной революции. Созерцание немногих сохранившихся работ в Алги, Царанге, Гьянгце и Тхалинге вызывает видение и глубокое желание в моем сердце создать много новых работ. Конечно я не знаю, насколько осуществимы эти мечты.
	Позже я познакомился с работами многих западных художников. Но тогда я не знал, что они были знамениты. Мне дали несколько альбомов мои тибетские друзья, тоже художники. Сами они, в свою очередь, получили их от своих западных друзей.  Мои друзья не понимали языка, на котором были написаны те книги. Сейчас я знаю, что это был французский. Они посмотрели их, решили, что это – хорошие книги и отдали их мне. Я почувствовал, что эти работы мне очень нравятся. Впоследствии узнал, что это был Ренуар. Позже я познакомился с работами Микеланджело, Монэ и Дэга. Они мне тоже очень сильно понравились. 
	Тибетское искусство испытывало влияние из многих источников. Для примера: когда я пишу традиционную танка, то следую иконографии, литературе по танкописи, определенному значению и техникам, которые передавались из поколения в поколение. Однако я должен признать, что в всегда присутствует мой собственный стиль, которому я не сопротивляюсь. Я не думаю, что есть много расхождений, если работа идет в русле определенных традиционных принципов. 
	Помимо таких работ я люблю рисовать в свободной, спонтанной манере. Это выражает то, как я чувствую; силу, идущую прямо из сердца. Иногда мне хочется рисовать в тот самый, единственный момент, чтобы выразить его энергию переживание, пока они не поблекли. Это и есть то время, когда я пишу спонтанно. Все энергии становятся как безумные [смеется], совершенно возбужденные. В этот момент у меня есть свой особый способ работать кистями, руками и линиями, “играть” цветами. Это подобно мешанине многих вещей. Иногда абстрактных, подобных выражению всего моего существования, всей любви и жизни этого момента в цвете и форме действия сумасшедших энергетических выражений. 
	Моя живопись изменяется время от времени. От одного стиля к другому. Они различны чуть-чуть от момента к моменту. Поэтому на самом деле нет какого-либо стиля для такого типа картин. 
- Вы видели современную западную живопись?
- на самом деле я не понимаю современную западную живопись [смеется]. Я пытался много раз понять, но так и не смог [снова смеется]. Поэтому я прекратил свои попытки. Я уверен, что она несет очень много чутких посланий. 
- Есть ли у вас совет западным художникам?
- Нет. Конечно нет [смеется]. Я только делаю то, что мне нравится. 
Иногда потребность писать столь сильна, что чувствуется всем телом. И работы были лишь отражением этого: боль, страх за ситуацию в Тибете и Китае…
Цветы были тем, по чему я очень скучаю. Также у меня было ощущение надвигающегося разрушения. Эти ощущения совпадали. Поэтому я хотел рисовать их в первую очередь для того, чтобы сохранить память о прошлом Тибета.

Кхампагарский тент.

- Вы также рисовали большой тент для танцев лам в Кхампагаре. Можете что-нибудь сказать об этом?
- Этот тент находился в кхампагарском монастыре. Эта гомпа – место Кхамтрулов Ринпоче, являющаяся основным центром всех Друкпа Кагью в восточном Тибете (в Индии Таши Джонг был основан 8-м Кхамтрулом Ринпоче). 
	Я помню, что история этого тента восходит ко временам Гуру Ринпоче и чогьяла Тисрон Деуцена. Его создали для прощального собрания в честь Гуру Падмасамбхавы. Потом тент перешел к Сенгчену (Великому Льву) - чогьялу Гэсару из Линга (королевства мира и Пробуждения, существовавшего в восточном Тибете в 12-м веке). После Гэсара он перешел к его племяннику – Лхасир Дралха и далее по родословной. Третий Кхамтрул Ринпоче (1680-?) был очень почитаемым мастером, известным тертоном, обладающим всеми совершенствами. Он заканчивал создание Гар Чама (танца-видения Гуру Ринпоче) во имя мира во всем мире, когда этот тент ему понес Гуси Гьялпо (семья из Линга, потомки Дралха Цегьяла). Этот Чам проводился каждый год в Кхампагаре, а теперь продолжается в Таши Джонге. На время чама и ставили тент. 
	Это было великое переживание для каждого тибетца: тент со всеми историческими параллелями времен Гуру Ринпоче, чогьяла Гэсара, третьего Кхамтрула Ринпоче с его видением Падмасамбхавы и танца во имя мира во всем мире. 
	Люди верили, что тент обладает силой даровать благословление, идущее от всех этих великих Пробужденных. И если дождевая вода стекала с тента, ее собирали, несли домой, пили и обрызгивали все в доме для предотвращения болезней и устранения препятствий. 
	Я помню, тент был огромный; полностью расписанный изнутри, как большой храм; с прекрасно вышитыми шелками и тканями на потолке; с колоннами по внутренней стороне и бокам. Вы на самом деле могли почувствовать, что пребываете в одной из тех исторических эпох. Он был настолько велик, что под ним могли поместиться больше сотни танцоров, несколько рядов музыкантов и около тысячи монахов. И помимо этого несколько тысяч мирян набивалось по бокам!
	Все это мероприятие проходило среди удивительной атмосферы глубокой преданности и благопожелания всем живым существам. Это энергия была явно особенной. Переживания, порожденные этими событиями, были очень сильны и оставили глубокий след в моей памяти, хотя я и видел это лишь один раз до бегства из Тибета.
	Я покинул Тибет в 1958-м году. По прибытии в Индию в 1959-м, у меня было очень четкое ощущение, что тент сожгут, привычный порядок вещей уничтожат, монастыри закроют, и люди не смогут собраться как раньше еще раз. Я чувствовал это очень сильно. Я тосковал по дому, и, чтобы выразить это, написал несколько картин кхампагарского тента. Некоторые подарены, а некоторые еще здесь.

Драконы

- Вы очень много рисовали драконов. Почему?
- Я люблю драконов, потому, что их образ что-то затрагивает во мне. Они – словно беззлобные, большие, летающие создания с веселым взглядом, как у динозавра. Все это очень таинственно. Они взлетают в небеса и странствуют по облакам, улыбаясь и смеясь. Драконы несут дождь, слизывая росу с жемчужин, зажатых в их лапах. Если их потревожить, то они “грохочут”, и энергия их стремительного движения порождает молнии. Когда наступает время, они спускаются на землю и проводят всю зиму в глубоких скальных пещерах.
	Для меня не так важно, существуют или нет драконы. Просто их красота восхитительна сама по себе и побуждает писать. Рисовать их так же прекрасно, как и смеющиеся лица старых людей. 
	В течение долгого времени я полагал, что их не существует, потому что не лично не видел. Я слышал много сказок и историй о драконах. Одна из таких о охотнике, провалившимся в пещеру дракона и не сумевшим выбраться оттуда. Внутри все было освещено светом, идущим от дракона. Чтобы не умереть от жажды, человек стал тоже слизывать росы с жемчужины, зажатой в драконьих лапах. Он обнаружил, что роса очень питательна, и делает его счастливым и здоровым. Когда пришла весна, дракон проснулся и стал взлетать из пещеры, а охотник ухватился за его хвост. Итак, дракон воспарил и, когда он вылетел из пещеры на поверхность, охотник отпустил хвост. Таким образом он спасся. Я слышал много таких детских историй и любил их очень, очень. Мною написано много картин по этим сюжетам.
	Мало помалу я стал подозревать, что в Тибете было нечто, а не просто россказни, связанное с драконами. Это убеждение стало крепнуть, когда очень много уважаемых людей рассказало мне о том, что происходило, когда их духовный наставник Дорзонг Ринпоче (который раньше был моим братом в Дхарме, а теперь я его почитаю, как своего Учителя и источник вдохновения) посетил одно святое место в Тибете будучи ребенком. Так как вся деревня видела благие знаки при его рождении, они испытывали большое уважение к нему. И они говорили, что видели девять драконов, когда юный Доргзонг Ринпоче посетил Йонтен Ритро в Ронгми, Кхам [ваджрное место всех Дорзонгов – прим. переводчика]. 
	До сих пор это выглядело как фантазии, порожденные человеческим сознанием. И хотя все истории были правдивы, это не убедило меня. Я думал, что это должно быть облака особой формы несмотря на то, что описания убеждали в обратном. Я встречал все больше и больше реалистов – тот сорт людей, который не принимает таинственных вещей и “весьма близок к земле” (не позволяет дурачить себя всякими россказнями). Они рассказывали, что действительно видели драконов в Тибете и давали точное описание места, времени, дистанции, размера, цветов и форм. Таким образом я поверил, что раньше в Тибете существовали драконы и другие странные, невероятные вещи. Говорили о щенках, рожденных из птичьих яиц и единорогах, которыми владели семьи Друбванга Пенора Ринпоче и Дабзанга Ринпоче. Подобным образом Гендун Чопел и другие говорили о том, что видели “небесных слонов”, пасущихся в святых местах.
	 Для меня совершенно не важно, принимают ли это люди или нет. Но после абсолютного неверия моего детства это стало реальность для меня. Для примера, очень известный случай произошел в присутствии тысяч людей. Это был знаменитый полет дракона в небеса с холма перед монастырем Нубчен в Гонджо, Кхам. Это произошло во время посещения восьмым Дорзонгом Ринпоче этого места для “интронизации” одного Ринпоче и благословления реконструированного алтаря, разрушенного во время Культурной Революции.
	Церемония проходила внутри храма 16-го июня 1993 года. Но большинство людей не помещалось внутри и разместилось снаружи. Вдруг кто-то увидел дракона, стремительно взлетающего в небеса с вершины холма! Как принято в Тибете и, особенно среди жителей Гонджо в радостные моменты, все закричали: “Кьи… Лха Дже Ло… Кьи… Лха Дже Ло…”. Это старинный клич, означающий: “Будьте счастливы! Да будут боги победоносны!”
	Когда крики достигли храма, сидящие внутри подумали, что те, кто снаружи, “пьяны от счастья” и таким образом выражают радость. Так и сказали Дорзонгу Ринпоче. В этот момент в храм вбежали и сказали, что дракон поднимается прямо в небеса с холма, расположенного рядом с монастырем. Тибетцы верят, что если загадать желание, когда видишь взлетающего дракона – обязательно сбудется. Обычно они молятся о мире и счастье всех живых существ, скандируя: “Сем че там че ла га мо сид мо йонгое”
	Кончок Таши, фотограф Дорзонга Ринпоче, вышел посмотреть на это странное явление и увидел дракона, перелетающего с одной вершины на другую, виляя хвостом. Он ринулся в комнату лам, чтобы взять фотоаппарат и сфотографировать это. Но когда он вернулся, дракон уже почти целиком скрылся в облаках. И только часть хвоста была видна.
	Это событие окончательно убедило меня в существовании драконов. Потом я подробно расспрашивал жителей Таши Джонга, видевших драконов и рассказывавших достоверные истории. Я осознал, что сотни тибетцев видели драконов. Это определенно. 
	Много рисунков с драконами я сделал до 1993-го года. Года, когда я поверил, что драконы существуют. Несколько картин было написано после этого. Теперь я пишу драконов со всей своей энергией и ощущением, что внутри меня какой-то сумасшедший и обнаженный танец; энергия, рвущаяся наружу в этот момент. В тоже время я создал небольшой аудио и видеоархив с рассказами людей о драконах.

Святая долина

- Что за история, связанная с Вашей картиной святой долины, расположенной выше Вашего монастыря в Дугу?
- Это – одно из святых мест Тибета. Оно почиталось таковым еще до распространения БуддаДхармы в Стране Снегов. В те времена верили, что могущественный Бог, у которого множество дворцов в пространстве или других планетах, также обитает и там. На Земле эта гора и долина является дворцом для Бога и других божественных сущностей, являющихся Его свитой. Этот дворец-кристалл вмещает все царство Бога целиком. Этот Бог – Кхим кьи джа тхул чен – упоминается в старинном сборнике легенд “Пэма Катханг”.
	Имя Бога – Йезу (Изначальная Манифестация), и люди из этой долины имеют крепкую связь с ним еще с добуддийских времен. Рассказы о нем уходят корнями в глубь тысячелетий. Местные жители видят Его как пребывающего везде и благого, очень могущественного, очень доброго и сострадательного, активного и очень чистого, как кристалл света, весь в лучах. Люди Дугу всегда верили в него, и эта вера жива и по сей день. Он почитался бонпо и буддистами. Местность, где Он обитает, называется Дугу Лхадрак (Божественная Гора). Для человеческого глаза  - это гора, а для Бога – дворец. 
- Это означает, что Его могут видеть лишь особые люди?
- Долина видна всем. Тайным является божественный дворец – царство Йезу. В течение множества столетий люди рассказывали истории о встречах с ним. Многие описывали Его летящим в пространстве в окружении свиты из других богов. 
	Во время Культурной Революции несколько жителей Дугу отправились туда, чтобы сделать подношения и огненную пуджу на вершине горы Йезу и соседних вершинах. За такое в те времена можно было легко получить серьезное наказание. Поэтому они отправились рано утром, чтобы успеть вернуться после захода Солнца. На обратном пути они заблудились. Было неясно, как спуститься вниз по хребту. Они обратились к Йезу за помощью, и тут же белая радуга возникла и совершенно точно указала путь. Они прошли по нему и добрались до дому вовремя и невредимыми. Эти люди еще живы и живут в Дугу. У других также есть много историй, подобных этой. И это – не байки. Это действительно происходило с ними. В 1987 году наша группа отправилась в паломничество и остановилась в Лхадраке, чтобы выполнить ретрит. И все мы видели знаки присутствия Йезу и его любящей доброты, которые были сняты на пленку. Это было действительно что-то особенное.
	Йезу – это Бог-Бодхисаттва. Он был одним из основных учеников Гуру Ринпоче, наделенный огромной властью над Пространством, морем и многими святыми местами на Земле, особенно над областью Лхадрак в Дугу. 

_продолжение следует..._

----------

Eshe Drug (20.07.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

3 Teachings: Retreat, Mahamudra, Mindfulness — Ven. Tenzin Palmo [http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/].

http://www.buddhanet.net/filelib/pdf/3_teach.zip

Teachings by Tenzin Palmo:

http://www.tenzinpalmo.com/Teachings...content_pg.htm

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мы собираемся в Бурятию на постояное место жительство пригласить несколько лам из Таши Джонга. Может Пова Ринпоче, может кого ещё. (Это ещё планы). В свой ритрит центр Дуддуллинг.
А я чуть не уехал в Таши Джонг стать монахом в своё время, да потом меня отговорили.

----------

Donna (26.04.2010)

----------


## Milord

А что плохого-то? В Таши Джонге..... монахом.... рядом с такими учителями?   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Сумневаюсь я по поводу Лам в Бурятию...

P.S. Поезжайте сами туда и возвращайтесь Ламой...    :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://sim.may.ru/india2005/Tashi_Djong/

ездят, однако...

P.S. Токден  Амптин (http://sim.may.ru/india2005/Tashi_Dj...8/DSC06844.jpg) ушел в начале лета... Теперь его поместят в ступу.
И не ткнет в тебя дадаром и блессингом боле...

 :Frown:

----------


## Milord

Дима, сенкс огромное за ссылку.... супер! Респект!

----------


## PampKin Head

Подумалось: наш колхоз в Таши Джонге...

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

*Новый проект* наших любимых Наставников, Дорзонга Ринпоче 8-го и Дугу Чёджела Ринпоче 8-го (восточная Друкпа Кагью).

Да стоят их лотосовые стопы на Земле как можно дольше!

http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/41647.html
http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/41772.html

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Таши Джонг, 2007.*
http://manikarnika.livejournal.com/42171.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Работы Дугу Чоджела Ринпоче на выставке *Arts of Understanding*

http://www.artsofunderstanding.org/
http://www.artsofunderstanding.org/g...sparkling.html

...
*Video:* Two minute excerpt of a video of Choegyal Rinpoche discussing arts of understanding, or Dharma art, in his life – by Barbara Green. Requires Windows Media Player or compatible wmv viewer.

http://choegyalrinpoche.org/ArtworkDCR.wmv

...
сайт 8-го Дугу Чоджела Ринпоче: http://choegyalrinpoche.org/

----------


## PampKin Head

Чистая страна!

Тогден Амптин, Кхамтрул Ринпоче, бхикшу...

----------


## Иилья

> Чего только нет в русскоязычном инете!
> -=-
> Эти наставления с тех пор стали широко известны как "одинаковый аромат" [роньом] /178/ среди всех последователей великолепной школы Друкпа.
> -=-
> http://xooooo.narod.ru/Otv/81.html


Спасибо огромное за интересную информацию. Возник по ходу дела вопрос. 
"Одинаковый аромат"- это чей текст?

----------


## Alex

Очень полезный текст, спасибо!

Но текст вывороткой по черному - это издевательство над читающими.

----------


## Aleksey L.

это отрывочек из текста Такпо Таши Намгьял - Махамудра, старый полный вариант.  
(2.7mb, word)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Аньезка

Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче на обложке National Geographic
 

University of Wisconsin-Madison. Portrait of Dru-gu Choegyal Rinpoche, a Buddhist teacher, wearing an array of sensors used for making electroencephalographs. Rinpoche is a subject in a study of the health effects of meditation which is being carried out by Antoine Lutz at the W.M. Keck Laboratory for Functional Brain Imaging and Behavior at the University of Wisconsin-Madison under the direction of Richard J. Davidson Ph.D. and with the support of the Dalai Lama.

----------

PampKin Head (11.06.2010)

----------


## Fritz

А результаты энцефалографии можно посмотреть?

----------


## Аньезка

Fritz, нашла такой текст:




> Using the general concept of perceptions and awareness as my departure points, I began researching technology being applied towards meditation. *The March 2005 issue of The National Geographic magazine reported:*
> 
>  “Richard Davidson and his colleagues at the University of Wisconsin-Madison have been studying brain activity in Tibetan monks, both in meditative and non-meditative states. Davidson’s group had shown earlier that people who are inclined to fall prey to negative emotions displayed a pattern of persistent activity in regions of their right prefrontal cortex. In those with more positive temperaments the activity occurred in the left prefrontal cortex instead. When Davidson ran the experiment on a senior Tibetan lama skilled in meditation, the lama’s baseline of activity proved to be much farther to the left of anyone previously tested. Judging from this one study, at least, he was quantifiably the happiest man in the world.”
> 
> This research showed how technology could successfully be combined with meditation to develop a better understanding of how the mind works. However, unlike Davidson’s research group, I wanted a more natural interaction that required less commitment, where user wouldn’t have to connect themselves to hundreds of electronic sensors.
> 
> 
> Electrodes measure brain activity in *Tibetan Buddhist teacher and artist 
> Dru-gu Choegyal Rinpoche. National Geographic March 2005*.


itp.nyu.edu/projects_documents/1179173728_thesisPaper.doc

----------

PampKin Head (11.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Видео о женском монастыре Цок Ньи Ринпоче Путешествие в Нангчен

----------

PampKin Head (11.06.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Мошэ (15.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (15.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Многоуважаемые имеющие отношение к Друкпа, создано сообщество Drukpa Kagyu [ru] в facebook (мордакнига): http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...25026744240208

Кого позабыли, you are welcome.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

> 


...

3 года назад  :Frown:

----------

